# Secondary Applicant IELTS requirement?



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife requires to go for IELTS.

I have two questions.

1) As i have lodge my application, so did she require to undergone through IELTS before lodgement of my application or not?

2) Does she require to obtain 4.5 band overall or individually in all fields (speaking, reading, writing, listening) ?

A quick and to the point answer would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

I do not know what level she will need to get but she will need to do the test for your application, ie before you submit. Her results will have to be posted with your application.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Pep said:


> I do not know what level she will need to get but she will need to do the test for your application, ie before you submit. Her results will have to be posted with your application.


I would highly appreciate if you could please tell me the source from which you get that IELTS score of secondary applicant must be submitted before lodgement of application.

regards,


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

our agent told us and I believe it was on the checklist.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

is your agent a MARA registered one?


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

i think so yes.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Pep said:


> i think so yes.


I have done some research on these and found these docs.


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/966i.pdf

Also, I am attaching screenshots of concerned pages.

Please check and comment.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

My spouse has academic IELTS which band score is 5. Is this enough for Spouse's English Language Competency? Please guide me.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

she has to prove how well versed she is with the language, you have three options.

1. prove she did her schooling etc in english medium. This does not work always.

2. Appear for the IELTS or

3. pay the second installment which is none other than engligh tuition once she arrives in AU

there is no 4th option.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Anjali, is it mandatory to sit for general IELTS for spouse also or academic IELTS is ok? She have already academic IELTS, should she will appear for general IELTS again? 

N.B. May be it is not mandatory that spouse IELTS date must be before application lodgement date, it is only mandatory for first applicant -- please guide me if i am wrong.





anj1976 said:


> 2. Appear for the IELTS o


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi bumba

i dont see any reason why she would have to take the general module test again. academics is more difficult since it is for those trying for teaching jobs etc. 

and the ielts result should be valid (since it has a expiry date-i think 2 yrs from teh date u take the test). doesnt matter if the main applicant took it first or otherwise

both applicants have to take it else you have to either provide proof of having studied in english medium or pay second installment fee which is basically a tuition fee once u r there


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> she has to prove how well versed she is with the language, you have three options.
> 
> 1. prove she did her schooling etc in english medium. This does not work always.
> 
> ...





> My wife requires to go for IELTS.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> ...


Anj1976,
Could you please give me your expert opinion about whether is it okay if she appears in IELTS now (after lodgement of my VISA application).

What I found is clear in screenshots i attached with my last post.

Give me your comment.

I am curious as i could not pay extra amount as English tuition fee....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am no expert, what i comment/suggest here is what I have learnt during my visa process. I might be wrong.
do u have anything else as an option since u have already applied? you should take the ielts and send them the same. or u can contact an agent for their opinion. SOMV writes often here, her contact details r in the signature.

hope this helps


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i am no expert, what i comment/suggest here is what I have learnt during my visa process. I might be wrong.
> do u have anything else as an option since u have already applied? you should take the ielts and send them the same. or u can contact an agent for their opinion. SOMV writes often here, her contact details r in the signature.
> 
> hope this helps


Does she answer such question on this forum?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, she visits regularly. SOMV is her user name. you can either send her a PM or maybe post for her. but when she comes, I cant comment on that.


----------

